# Rifle Selection



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I am helping my brother in law pick out a new rifle. He is limited in price, so I was thinking the Remington 700 ADL. Cabelas sells it with a scope on it for 559 I think it was. The new Cabelas sale that starts on the 19th has a 700 SPS with a scope for 499. 

What are the differences between the ADL and the SPS? Or is there anything else out there for around the same price range. Oh, and we are thinking 30-06.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Walmart sells the Rem. 700 with a tricked out camo pattern for $487 base price. Remington right now has a $100 mail in rebate for that rifle - with rebate forms at the gun counter in Walmart. You can get it in the 30-06 you mentioned, (my personal favorite), or 7mm or 270 as well. Comes with a 3x9x40 scope.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*HUGE29* gave me some really good info on this topic a while ago, take a look at the thread below and see if this helps:

Best of luck to you guys

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=25886


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

If you get it at Cabela's don't for get that they're running their gift card deal again. If you spend $500 or more you get a $150 gift card. My brother did it last year and essentially got free reloading equipment with his purchase.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I heard they were doing the gift card deal again. I thought I was one the mailing list but never got one. Is there anyway to get one or is it too late?


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Saw this one. Check it out. It's not me just some one I talk too.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 40&cat=377


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Bax, thanks for that link. It confirmed what I was kind of thinking. I have shot a few 700's in 30-06. My dad has a 700 ADL that he got when he was a teenager and put a custom fiberglass stock on it, floated the barrel and had his trigger adjusted, at least that is what he remembers. I shoot my grandpas old 700 BDL that is a little older than my dad's but I don't know much more about it. 

Gary, I might have to look into the 700 at Walmart. Is the $100 rebate only for guns purchased at Walmart or anywhere?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure on the rebate. The rebate form is directly with Remington, but I don't know if it is something only for guns purchased at Walmart. Hit the gun counter at Walmart and they'll have the rebate forms there.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

MeanGene, I saw that one. He is wanting a 30-06. There are several on KSL but for about the same price you can pick up a brand new one. Especially with the sales, rebates and gift card offers floating around.

I am going to have to stop by Wally World on the way home.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

highcountryfever said:


> I heard they were doing the gift card deal again. I thought I was one the mailing list but never got one. Is there anyway to get one or is it too late?


I got mine in the mail about a week ago. I know my brother wasn't on the mailing list last year so he went to the customer service counter and they gave him one. If you can't track one down let me know and I'll send you mine. My wife says it's just a temptation for me to spend money we shouldn't anyway.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

willfish4food said:


> My wife says it's just a temptation for me to spend money we shouldn't anyway.


Sounds Familiar. Maybe I really did get one...My wife is the one who gets the mail everyday. -#&#*!-


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

What is everyones opinion about the 770 vs. the 700?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dont buy the 770! Thats my opinion.

Theres a reason that the 700 is the favorite. Tried and true. The 770 seems to be a poor-man's 700 IMO.

Lots of precision rifles are built on a 700 action. That says enough for me


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

That's what I have heard. Good to hear someone else say it too.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Buy a 7mm


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

770 is total crap and the promo on the SPS will end up at about the same price.
I bought the 700 ADL last year during the same promotion with Cabela's -got the $150 gift card (just got my new one in the mail two weeks ago; last year you had to get one in the mail) and remington mail in rebate. here is teh rebate info; looks like the $100 is only for the higher end stuff, so you would get $40 on the SPS








http://www.remington.com/pages/news-and ... undup.aspx
I really like that scope (for that price range); the only difference with the SPS and the ADL I bought last year is the SPS has the hinged floor plate; so you would get that in 30-06 (as I did) with scope for a net cost of $310---that is awesome! You generally need to get in to Cabela's on the first day or two on those promotional deals on guns or they run out pretty quick usually.








I don't think you will ever regret going with a classic like the 700 and at that price...can't go wrong at all! You just have to choose the caliber between 243, 270, 7mm, 30-06, 308 and 300 Win. IMHO the 30-06 is the one; I asked that question on here and the versatility of the caliber is unprecedented; to have loads from 125 (low recoil)-220 grains is a very nice feature and the ability to stop at any tiny sporting goods store in any corner of the Earth and find your round is pretty nice too.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the Link Huge. I was going to stop at Wally World on my way home from work tonight but now I don't have to! I am now tempted to buy a new one for myself too!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How's your 700 treating you Huge?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> How's your 700 treating you Huge?


I give it a 9.5; my only complaint is the finish. I really like how it is the low luster powder coat look, however once you rub it on a few hundred aspen branches it turns all white, but cleans up just fine. However, as I remember that paid less for it than my 22, I quickly change my score to 10.1!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's great! You find any loads that shoot well in it?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Core Lokt in 150 and 165 are the only ones I tried; I loaded up on the Remington ammo with that same rebate listed above last year. Shot fairly decent to me to where I did not tinker around yet; still have too many boxes left.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BTW-the Cabela's sale starts today and ends the 25th. The gift card deal is good for about another 5 weeks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just realized that this rifle that Cabela's has on sale is the DM (detachable magazine) model that the rebate card states is not eligible.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Dang, your right. We went to cabelas last night and they had 10 in stock. There was one kid next to us that was looking at it too, not sure if he bought it or not. My brother in law is going back today with his dad to pick one up, if they can find their cash card.

Huge, I saw your thread about needing a cash card. I am trying to round up a couple for myself, if I find a few extra I will let you know, if you don't find one first. Check with Willfishforfood, earlier in this thread he said he had one he wasn't going to use. I am also going back up to cabelas today to pick up a few things I forgot last night and am going to check with customer service to see if they will give me one. (I still think I am on the mailing list and they forgot to send me one.  )


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I got one in the mail last week. I have it kicking around here somewhere because I was going to get an Over/Under. I not gonna get the gun so let me know I will find it and send it to ya.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> Huge, I saw your thread about needing a cash card. I am trying to round up a couple for myself, if I find a few extra I will let you know, if you don't find one first. Check with Willfishforfood, earlier in this thread he said he had one he wasn't going to use. I am also going back up to cabelas today to pick up a few things I forgot last night and am going to check with customer service to see if they will give me one. (I still think I am on the mailing list and they forgot to send me one.  )


My buddy who is the one who needed it went yesterday, applied for the Visa card and then went to the customer service desk and said card guys sent him there to get his gift card and got it, so I no longer need one and that may be a way for others to get one also.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mu buddy picked up the 700 SPS in 243 tonight. Pretty smoking good deal; he also got $50 in credits for applying for the Cabela's Visa too, so he will net out under $300!!!


----------

